# Loose stool?



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Can over eating cause loose stool? 

should i switch from leaving the food always available to feeding twice a day?

also, anything i can add to the kibble to improve the stool? i heard pumpkin..


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know if over eating can cause loose stools. if you've been
free feeding and your dog hasn't had loose stools i don't think
it's your feeding method. i would get a stool and urine sample together
and head to the Vet.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what are you feeding and how much do you leave down?


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes over eating can cause the runs and usually does.

pumpkin puree


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Started feeding twice a day (1 1/2 Cups of orijen per meal) so lets see if that improves the loose stool and also moved the cat food so she doesnt have access to it. I'm pretty sure the overfeeding and the cat food is giving her the runs. now to wait and see.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Over eating can cause loose stool. In addition Orijen is a very rich food. That alone can cause loose stool.


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm going to switch her back to Wellness LBP, She never had loose stool and her coat looked just as good. Plus Wellness is alot cheaper for a 30lb bag and easier to find.


----------

